# How to get on CM coming from GB Miui...



## ak450 (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm wondering what's the safest way to do so.

I've always wanted to try it out yet the intstructions have always shooedme away lol.

What do y'all or would y'all do?


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

If you wanna get on CM official nightlies, just SBF to .340 (then clear data/cache) and flash any nightly date. You'll prolly wanna clear data/cache again afterward.
If you wanna get on CM unofficial nightlies (the GB ones), just flash a nightly & clear data/cache.


----------



## Gobbles23 (Aug 29, 2011)

"[TSON said:


> "]If you wanna get on CM official nightlies, just SBF to .340 (then clear data/cache) and flash any nightly date. You'll prolly wanna clear data/cache again afterward.
> If you wanna get on CM unofficial nightlies (the GB ones), just flash a nightly & clear data/cache.


What he said is correct. The gingerbread ones seem just as stable to me only downside depending on if this is a big deal or not is the GB CM7 doesn't have 1% battery increments


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

moved thread. please use developers section for releases only. thanks


----------

